# Macarggi turned Schwinn



## schwinnster (Apr 25, 2020)

Hello Cavers, here is my take on a schwinn racer. Took a Macarggi frame sprayed it a copper color and assembled it with schwinn parts. Just hoping to get some white grips and a Coppertone schwinn seat soon.


----------



## GTs58 (Apr 25, 2020)

Pretty convincing at first glance! 



What paint did you use, looks great.


----------



## fordmike65 (Apr 25, 2020)

That looks great! I feel for the guy who scores that at your garage sale in 20yrs and tries to ID it tho...


----------



## schwinnster (Apr 26, 2020)

GTs58 said:


> Pretty convincing at first glance! View attachment 1181543
> 
> What paint did you use, looks great.



Thanks, I used a recipe I found by a caver. Used a silver primer as a base, then sprayed with SP 404 gold flake then sprayed SP 402 burnt copper, you can find these in Autozone.


----------



## schwinnster (Apr 26, 2020)

fordmike65 said:


> That looks great! I feel for the guy who scores that at your garage sale in 20yrs and tries to i.d. it tho...



Right! I think it will be a score of parts like you said no score on frame   .....


----------



## partsguy (Apr 26, 2020)

Micargi makes great cruisers. Mountain bikes not so much. Neat build!


----------

